# shipping company recommendations



## BrianDean (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey everyone 

I was hoping a few people out there could help me with selecting a shipping company? I have just being reminded and I don't know where to start and seen as this forum helped me make some great savings already why not try it again.....:clap2:

I'm just looking for a few names and tips for shipping belongings overseas and what guaranties I will get that nothing will be damaged when it arrives? 

Thanks in advanced for your post its extremely helpful.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

BrianDean said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I was hoping a few people out there could help me with selecting a shipping company? I have just being reminded and I don't know where to start and seen as this forum helped me make some great savings already why not try it again.....:clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi there BrianDean,

When we moved over in August, we used Euromover: Euromover - Removals to and from Spain after a recommendation from several people on another expat forum. We were bowled over with the service they provided for a very competitive price. However, their vans aren't the biggest, so if you have a lot of stuff to move it might not work out with them. Also, you have to help with the loading and unloading. I have a fit family of 5 so this was no problem for us, (although I don't think we will be in a hurry to do it again soon!).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant remeber the name of the company we used but they were lovely! Primula or something like that LOL. There are some companies who advertise on the forum who maybe worth a try - have a look at some of the surrounding adverts on here and see???

Jo xxxx


----------



## JoandGav (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys!

Its my first ever post on this expat forum and thought i would get in on the subject because we are also looking for a shipping company!!

A couple of our friends on other forum websites have passed some details of shipping companies and Euro mover has come up before, so i will definatly check them out! 
Thanks Lynn!

Have you managed to look at any companies yourself BrianDean?  x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JoandGav said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Its my first ever post on this expat forum and thought i would get in on the subject because we are also looking for a shipping company!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum you guys, I would suggest you have a good look around to find useful tips and ideas, but some of the topics are a bit .... well off topic at the mo LOL

Whats happening with you two?? Are you retiring over here, holiday home?? Work lined up???

Nice to meet you 

Jo xxxx


----------



## BrianDean (Aug 13, 2009)

JoandGav said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Its my first ever post on this expat forum and thought i would get in on the subject because we are also looking for a shipping company!!
> 
> ...


Hello Lynn

I have actually used a comparison web site I used when trying to find a good money exchange company its called www Currency Finder.co.uk they have a shipping and mortgage section. 

I found it to be really good for the money exchange and I have just sent my second inquiry for shipping because I did not fill out enough information so they were unable to get an accurate comparison. But I will let you know how I get on.

Thanks everyone for the information please keep it coming and also if anyone knows if there is any special deals at the moment that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## JoandGav (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi JoJo!

I had a quick browse a couple of times last week, before i actually ended up writing in this one. I just love how everyone is so helpful and friendly on these forums 
Me and my husband are moving to Almeria and we are in the progress of a property investment in Barcelona! Exciting times for us! hehe

Hi BrianDean!
I checked out the "currency finder" website earlier today and found it pretty great to be honest! Its like a compare the market website huh?! We already have our mortgage company sorted, but the shipping and foreign exchange is what we are shopping around for, so thanks for letting me know another place to compare! 
Jo x


----------



## BrianDean (Aug 13, 2009)

JoandGav said:


> Hi JoJo!
> 
> I had a quick browse a couple of times last week, before i actually ended up writing in this one. I just love how everyone is so helpful and friendly on these forums
> Me and my husband are moving to Almeria and we are in the progress of a property investment in Barcelona! Exciting times for us! hehe
> ...




Hello Jo

Can you let me know how you get on with Currency Finder as i think it would be good to know how a couple of people get on with it. 

I have being contacted by a shipping company and there quote seemed to be marginally better then the rest but i would like to know how everyone else gets on with there comparisons.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## arthurdiane1960 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Brian,

Hope your keeping well. I used the shipping section on currency finder twice before 1st time I got no reply at all so I was a bit disappointed. I then got an email from the website asking how I got on... I told them I didnt!! no reply nothing they then asked me to submit another enquiry with as much detail as possible and to put the best price iv received in the comments box and sure enough later that day I got a call from white and bishop with a much better price than doree bonner. so it worked for me in the end. Good luck Buddy.

Art


----------



## JoandGav (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Brian!

I enquired through currency finder this morning and was contacted via email with a quote from Doree Bonner that seemed competitive! 

I'm still fishing around at the moment and didn't want to leave my number because you know how some companies are! But it looks promising so thanks again! 

Are you moving to Spain then Brian? What is your story if you dont mind me asking? hehe
Jo x


----------



## BrianDean (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Arthur ,

Thanks for the info, I'm currently waiting for them to get back to me but I have heard that company mentioned before as a recommendation. Think I will give them a call unless Currency Finder can find me a better deal. 

I'll keep you up-dated 

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

BrianDean said:


> Hello Arthur ,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'm currently waiting for them to get back to me but I have heard that company mentioned before as a recommendation. Think I will give them a call unless Currency Finder can find me a better deal.
> 
> ...


I cant believe how nearly every post you make mentions currency finder!!  I'm sure you own them! 

Firstly, sorry to say, using a site such as that might be of some assistance but is not really a good rule of thumb for finding your shipping company.

There are so many things to take into consideration, notwithstanding insurance levels, professional organisation memberships and shipping methods. Shipping via a container for instance will differ in price to a trailer or a box van as well, but you have to choose which method is best for you before you start.

For every good experience with a removals company you will hear of a bad one so you can only go with gut feeling really

If you google removals UK to Spain you will come up with a selection. I'd suggest you get at least three quotes. Ask if they tranship your goods, ask what their insurance covers and if it is void if you pack yourself.

Any queries then ask away ..... I was in the fright industry for mist of my life and owned my own shipping company for many years


----------

